# Dump inserts sanders/salters.....



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Curious as to those that have these... how do they work? looks like when you dump material into the hopper you have enough to throw for awhile then you'd have to raise the hopper to have the material fall towards the shoot? is it too much of a pita or should I just get a v box? also for those of you that have the insert, have you put the v box right in the insert and take it out when you do removal? How does the insert hold up to the wieght of the loaded v box?

TIA
Mike


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

i would put a spreader on the dump insert 
I have one on my isuzu truck..(thats kinda different though because its alot bigger)

But pretty much to me is seems like a waste of an insert just to put a v-box in there! and its just adding to the weight! 


Just build sides for the insert Put the hopper on and spread the salt! 
you can hold more salt in the insert!

If you have sides you can obviously salt alot longer compared to if you dont. 
Therefore its a while before you have to lift the bed up to get more salt, If its really cold you might have to kinda rock the salt a little bit (Go forward, Stop.....) Unless you load right before you go out.... In that case you wouldnt have to worry...


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

In a P/U you won't be able to fill up the side much, wieght will have you dragging your bumper down the road. Still worthhile to do the insert spreader though, when not spreading you'll have decent visibility, at least better than if you'd built up big sides........


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Mick
I have a downeaster dump insert on my 2500HD. I added 5000 pound air bags on the rear axle. I have a spreader that takes the place of the tailgate. I had a vbox before I bought the dump insert and I have to say I love the dump insert. I did buy the controller for Karrier which isn't cheap but it is top quality. The 5000 lbs bags keep the truck level even when its loaded with salt. I would do it again with a second thought, the only thing I would change is to buy the stainless steel downeaster instead of the painted one.

Regards Mike


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Adding those bags doesn't help the brakes,tires or drivetrain. A 250 or 2500 series trucks aren't made for the weight we're talking about. Also won't get the DOT boys to decide not to issue you that very expensive ticket or just redtag you. I've done this, it add a leafs instead of bags so I have an idea on this topic. it'll work but don't have an accident with an over weight truck, I was lucky as younger person and didn't hurt anyone or myself............it doesn't always end so well.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

forestfireguy;1056529 said:


> Adding those bags doesn't help the brakes,tires or drivetrain. A 250 or 2500 series trucks aren't made for the weight we're talking about. Also won't get the DOT boys to decide not to issue you that very expensive ticket or just redtag you. I've done this, it add a leafs instead of bags so I have an idea on this topic. it'll work but don't have an accident with an over weight truck, I was lucky as younger person and didn't hurt anyone or myself............it doesn't always end so well.


Yeah all the bags do is make your truck not fall to the ground when you get a full load of salt or topsoil for that matter!

Just watch those brake pads and keep you truck up to par and you'll be fine....with DOT atleast...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I currently have 6, love them. I hear from everyone that they do not spread nearly as well as Vbox's, but that doesn't matter to me. They work well enough. It isn't just about the salting. It is the 12 month of use with easily removal and storage. You can't beat how easy that aspect is. 4 of ours have two pistons on either side, the downeasters/truckcraft just have 1, so that makes a big difference is how you salt and how often you have to go up and down to shift the load.

We have 3 foot sides, and a tarp kit, the sides and tarp make dump inserts so much more useful.

They say that you are not supposed to drive with them up... you almost have to.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys! I think I will try one this year...new at downeaster their $2755,,, not bad.... now have any of you rino lined your boxes? is it worth it? does material "stick" to the lining?

Forest, I will be adding one or 2 springs to the back for the extra weight. The truck already has timbrens in the front (not that that matters) and I reg all my trucks for 20000 lbs.. costs alittle more but when your towing a 10000 lb skid and trailer i'd rather be safe then sorry.....I know the front ends are the same in a 2500 or 3500 and i believe the size of the brakes and drivetrains are also ... I thought its only the amount and strength of the leafs out back that make it a 2500 or 3500? I'm I wrong?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Honestly not sure. I do believe different rear ends and springs for sure, very likely different brake set ups as well, I can't see any maufacturer putting brakes capable of 13-14K GVW in a vehicle with one around 10K. I'm guessing here so go easy guys- Dry wieght of a 250, maybe 8-9K, MAX GVW (maunfacturer stated) 11K. Add a dump insert and you're near the max empty, add one ton (not a yard) of salt and your close or over at 11K, add two (about 1.25 yards) and you're at 13K, keep going until the insert is well loaded and you could be at 16K(ish) almost double the dry weight...........NO GOOD. Again, been there, done that. And I do not have any idea about Maine, but in NJ especially in Bergen County where the County cops can write DOT tickets it's a waste of the extra money to register over GVW because the reg weight isn't the MAX GVW, the ticket is written for being over GVW, there's another one they can and often do write for being over REGISTERED weight. Alos a little known thing, they can, though rarely do, write for exceeding the GVW when registering weight over the max GVW. Go figure, you'd think they just wouldn't let you register overweight. I have not expierienced the over registering thing but I did attend a training session given by the county cops.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I had a truckcraft aluminum insert and spreader for a season.........I hated it for salt work, loved it the rest of the year. It worked fine I just hated having to lift the bed to feed the auger. One major problem...is it was gravity down and in cold temps......I had to literally pull the bed down when it was empty.....

I suggest adding a small vibrator to the dump bed.......that may help with the feeding the auger.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I never had to pull down the gravity down, but the 4 that I have that are not downeasters are power down, and I do prefer it just because it is easier putting a load down. Unlike summer work when you are fully unloading, winter you often are not. I really encourage you to look for one with a piston on either side. The single centre piston isn't ideal.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Mick76;1056578 said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys! I think I will try one this year...new at downeaster their $2755,,, not bad.... now have any of you rino lined your boxes? is it worth it? does material "stick" to the lining?
> 
> Forest, I will be adding one or 2 springs to the back for the extra weight. The truck already has timbrens in the front (not that that matters) and I reg all my trucks for 20000 lbs.. costs alittle more but when your towing a 10000 lb skid and trailer i'd rather be safe then sorry.....I know the front ends are the same in a 2500 or 3500 and i believe the size of the brakes and drivetrains are also ... I thought its only the amount and strength of the leafs out back that make it a 2500 or 3500? I'm I wrong?


Hi Mick
I almost forgot mine is a power up/ power down spend the extra money and buy it that way. Also mount the relay under the hood on the firewall, that way if it ever fails and the insert is down you can replace pretty easy. Also when mine was installed we had a anderson connector installed for the power feed in the bed in case you ever have to pull the insert just unplug the connector instead of having to unwire everything.

Regards Mike


----------

